# bopmalaga.es/buscar.php website help anyone please?



## coldinengland (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello All

A friend of mine has some money he wants to gamble on a property in the South of Spain. He seems to think the bottom is in. Maybe he is right.

He has asked me to help him find a bargain. He went down to Malaga recently but was very turned off by the agents he met. It’s not appropriate to repeat his words! But to cut a long story short he felt like he was being “bate and switched” away from properties he had researched into properties that he perceived were overpriced.
He is interested in a repossession/bank deal, but he does not require a mortgage. 

We have both studied the repossession process from the IMS mortgages PDF document.

He wants me to research how many properties have been repossessed and how many properties will be repossessed soon.

I have been trying to use this website

bopmalaga.es/buscar.php

I just want to search how many properties have been in court for repossession say this year, and how many of those are ones owned by foreigners (like people with a nie number). Am I looking in the right place? 

My friend is a facts and figures guy and he’s not into opinion/politically motivated massaged figures generated by people with an agenda!

Thanks in advance 

Thomas


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

coldinengland said:


> Hello All
> 
> A friend of mine has some money he wants to gamble on a property in the South of Spain. He seems to think the bottom is in. Maybe he is right.
> 
> ...


The Boletin oficial is published daily by the government so a more official source you couldn't get. However not politically motivated or massaged??? It's published by the government.
If you want to find repossessed properties why don't you get in touch with the banks? Google (Google.es) propiedad recuperada banco España and see what comes up.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The banks are the best bet since they do not wish to hold on to repossessed properties. I have heard of many very good bargains through the banks.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> The banks are the best bet since they do not wish to hold on to repossessed properties. I have heard of many very good bargains through the banks.


Every time I deposit large sums in BS I get offered rep properties I don't want.

PS to OP. It's cold in Spain too!


----------

